# Scaretaker at Home Goods



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Does this count as a "Score"

The Home Goods by us had a couple of the Scaretakers at $129, when everywhere online has them at over $500. So we couldn't pass him up.

DSC01440 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Does this count as a "Score"
> 
> The Home Goods by us had a couple of the Scaretakers at $129, when everywhere online has them at over $500. So we couldn't pass him up.
> 
> DSC01440 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Great find! And yes I'd say that's a score, especially if they're going for $500+ online

Heck I could see myself giving that for his costume and the props he's holding.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Scaretaker is the one in the middle, BTW


So you have an idea of his height, I'm 5'6" and Spooky1 is just a tad over 6 feet tall. Our dog barked at him and did not want to go near him, which is a testament to his realism (at least to a dog).


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Yup! Ya gotta good deal!
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Full-Size-Props/Scaretaker-Animated-Prop-1001111/


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Major score !!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is really good for that price. 

Donna the Dead cost almost that much. I hope he works more than 1 season....ahem Gemmy?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a whole section over on the Halloween Forum about this... many of us are stalking our Home Goods stores hoping to score one of these. 

The best anyone else saw was $300, so this is a GREAT deal.

Congrats on the score!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome! Animated?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> Awesome! Animated?


Sort of. When you plug him in, he shakes. The head and jaws are on springs (upper body as well, if I remember correctly), so they move around once the motor is turned on. We may put him on a motion sensor or a remote so he can be triggered at will.

There was a tag on him from the manufacturer with a suggested retail price of $995. I don't know if Home Goods put him out as a loss leader or someone messed up when they tagged him, but they had two out at the $129 price.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Scoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooore!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Major score! *jealous*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I want him sooooo badly. The HomeGoods nearby doesn't have him yet and I don't know if they'll be getting him in at all.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

BIG score!....nice


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

this is a US franchise store is it not?...are there others around your country that are currently selling this?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

looks very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vancouver said:


> this is a US franchise store is it not?...are there others around your country that are currently selling this?


Home Goods is the only place we've seen him so far. Spencer Gifts and Michael's often carry the life-size figures for Halloween, but we have not seen him at either store. The Scaretaker was new for 2007, according to one site I looked at, but I don't recall seeing him at all until this year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It would be better if it came to my house. Nice score man!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Home Goods is the only place we've seen him so far. Spencer Gifts and Michael's often carry the life-size figures for Halloween, but we have not seen him at either store. The Scaretaker was new for 2007, according to one site I looked at, but I don't recall seeing him at all until this year.


I saw him last year at an independent costume and prop store. They wanted $500 for him then.

I found a store that had the scaretaker _last_ week.  I hope stores will be getting more than one shipment.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe you should go back and get the other one and sell it to cover the cost of yours. 

Great deal


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

I am one of the freaks from the other thread that has been stalking my homegoods store almost daily for about a week and a half now. The employees know me now and have my phone number to call if they get one, meanwhile I keep going back and checking so if I dont get one it sure wont be cause I did not try hard. And hey if someone here finds an extra and wants to be nice and send it to me I will pay for him plus the shipping.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!!! I so wish there was a HomeGoods here!!!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

No you dont, I wish there wasnt one here. Then I would not be so obcessed.



smileyface4u23 said:


> Very nice!!! I so wish there was a HomeGoods here!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

We don't have them here. What makes you think they will just....show up? Wasn't this a clearance from last year?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

For the last week they have just been randomly showing up at stores, some get none some get 2 or 3 perhaps one. Its like a scavenger hunt.



DarkLore said:


> We don't have them here. What makes you think they will just....show up? Wasn't this a clearance from last year?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great prop. Does Home Goods go by any other name? I've lived alot of places but have never heard of them.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

Some of the stores are just homegoods and then some are TJ Maxx- homegoods and some are Marshalls-homegoods



scareme said:


> Great prop. Does Home Goods go by any other name? I've lived alot of places but have never heard of them.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't HomeGoods/TJMaxx/Winners/Home Sense all the same stores? I think they have the same parent company.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What a great find. I swear, I search high and low all year long, and I never get the good deals.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice addition to your Haunt.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> We don't have them here. What makes you think they will just....show up? Wasn't this a clearance from last year?


There is a HomeGoods in Mansfield.


----------

